# T-Shirt Design Contest: T-ShirtForums.com 5th Year Anniversary Extravaganza - w/prizes!



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*T-ShirtForums.com officially launched on April 4, 2005*. 

Now in our fifth year, we are the largest (and friendliest ) t-shirt industry forum with a great community of helpful members!

This time last year, we had just over 71,000 members. *Now we have over 100,000 t-shirt experts, printers, manufacturers, entrepreneurs and enthusiasts all sharing, learning and networking about our great industry*.

Anniversary time can only mean one thing...a *T-Shirt Design Contest Extravaganza*!

Last year's design contest yielded *a super cool all over print design screen printed on high quality fashion t-shirts from Bare Apparel*. Let's see if we can top the number of great entries we see this year.
​

This year we crowdsourced the design theme and surveyed the T-ShirtForums community to see what the design theme and prizes should be.









​ 
By popular vote, this year's contest theme is: *5 
(the number five to celebrate our 5 year anniversary)
*​ 


Your t-shirt design mission, should you choose to accept it, is to come up with a t-shirt design about the number "5"

Take any type of interpretation on "5" that you like.  Just remember you're designing a t-shirt that you think people would want to wear 

The designs will be voted on *anonymously* by the _community_ and the winning design will printed up and given away as thank you gifts to the members of our great T-ShirtForums _community_ who have X number of posts (to be defined later).

Why should you send in a design? For the prizes of course 

Along with the customary _super mega awesome bragging rights_ that are bestowed upon you, the winning t-shirt designer will receive:

*EVEN MORE PRIZES TO BE ADDED LATER  STAY TUNED*



*
First Place Design will receive:*



 $1500 USD in Cash
A 15"x15" TransPro Heat Press ($299 Value) from *Pro World* (thanks to ProWorldEd!)








A 12 Month Subscription ($1,188 Value) to the *DecoNetwork* _online t-shirt designer_/ecommerce service  (thanks to Brenden!)
 
100 8"-10" single color, custom cad cut vinyl decals ($200 value) with your store/company/brand logo from *Motoskin Graphix* (thanks to David/MotoskinGraphix)



 5 T-Shirts With the Winning Design
A unique forum avatar color of their choice
*Second Place Design (second highest number of votes) will receive:

*

*$150 USD Cash*
*A Custom TSF Flip Mino HD Camcorder*
*A Free T-Shirt With The Winning Design*
*10 Free Stock T-Shirt Designs from Designious.com
*
*
Third Place Design (third highest number of votes) will receive:

*

*$50 USD Cash*
*A 16GB iPod Nano*
*A Free T-Shirt With the Winning Design*
*5 Free Stock T-Shirt Designs from Designious.com
*

All qualified entries may receive some type of cool consolation prize including a free t-shirt of the winning design and some other fun stuff *WE ARE ACCEPTING MORE PRIZE SPONSORS FOR THIS CONTEST*. IF YOUR COMPANY WOULD LIKE TO DONATE A PRIZE FOR THIS CONTEST IN EXCHANGE FOR EXPOSURE ON THE SITE, PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR MORE INFO.​Contest Rules:
--You can discuss the contest here.



Have Fun! 
[*]*The T-ShirtForums logo should **NOT be used in the design*  The design should appeal to a wide audience, not just t-shirtforums.com members 








[*]Don't limit yourself to the design placement or size on the shirt. All over, over sized, wrap around, standard placement, small size will all be considered. If your design wins, we'll figure out a way to get it printed (and document the process here to help others)








[*]As the designer, *you get to decide the color of the t-shirt* the design looks best in.








[*]You *need to have made at least 5 posts in the forum* in order to be eligible to submit a design.








[*]*NEW:* Design can have as many colors as you'd like. We'll choose the best printing method that will best reproduce the winning design!








[*]*Contest Entry Deadline will be: May 31 2010 11:59:59 PM PST
*








[*]Entries will be *voted on anonymously* by fellow forum members for 2 weeks after the contest. Depending on the number of entrants, there may be 2 rounds of voting.








[*]JPG/PNG/GIF previews/mockups should uploaded to:
T-ShirtForums T-Shirt Design Extravaganza 5 Entry Form








[*]The winning design will be the one with the most amount of votes, with the final decision being made by your's truly (like last year, it will probably be the design with the most votes that gets chosen).








[*]Limit one entry per member








[*]Winning design will be printed on a limited number of high quality t-shirts and given away to T-ShirtForums.com members with X number of posts (to be defined later ) 









*This year's design will also be made available for sale in our online store* to members who don't get a free one (and anybody else that digs the design)








[*]*To enter, please submit your design on a t-shirt mockup template and one version of the design by itself*.*CHECK OUT THIS BLOG POST FOR A LIST OF PLACES WHERE YOU CAN DOWNLOAD FREE (and paid) MOCKUP TEMPLATES: Huge Collection of T-Shirt Design Mockup Templates*​*Your design entry should inlcude:*

*A JPG or PNG of just the design image*


*A JPG or PNG of the design placed on the t-shirt template to show the design placement, size, and garment color.*

*Entries should be sent as JPG/PNG/GIF previews/mockups and uploaded to: T-ShirtForums T-Shirt Design Extravaganza 5 Entry Form

Please TITLE YOUR ENTRY and include your forum username with your entry (although it will be kept private during the voting) 

Keep the source vector/psd/eps/ai/cdr/high resolution file on your computer until the winner is named.

 All submitted entries remain the intellectual property of the designer. The designer will retain ownership and copyright of the winning design, however T-ShirtForums.com will have exclusive rights to printing and giving away/selling the winning design on t-shirts as well as using the image for promotional purposes regarding the shirt and contest.*​*Feel free to discuss the contest and ask questions by clicking here.
*​*Keep on the lookout for more contests and cool stuff in the upcoming weeks...

PS. T-ShirtForums now has a real newsletter. Subscribe today for articles, tips, and forum updates.
*


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks to ProWorldEd, the first place winner will also win a 15" x 15" TransPro Heat Press ($299 Value!) from *Pro World*.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks to Brenden from *DecoNetwork*, the *first place winner* will also receive a 12 month subscription to the DecoNetwork Online T-Shirt Designer/Ecommerce services (a $1,188 Value)!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks to David/MotoskinGraphix from *Motoskin Graphix* , the first place winner will also receive 100 8"-10" single color, custom cad cut vinyl decals ($200 value) with their store/company/brand logo


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Remember, the deadline to enter is coming up in 12 days: May 31, 2010!*

We just added some cool prizes to 2nd and 3rd place from our newest Preferred Vendor: *Stock T-Shirt Designs from Designious.com*


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*7 days left to enter.* Time to kick those pixels into gear!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*5 days left* to enter our 5th anniversary t-shirt design contest with theme of 5!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

A little over 8 hours left to enter! Still enough time for those master procrastinators


----------

